# First night success



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The snowfall yesterday got me motivated to start my coyote hunting for the winter. I staked out a deer skin with the head attached yesterday from a deer I butchered last week. It usually takes a week or two for the coyotes to get on the bait. Not this time. This one came in about 4:00 am. I opened the window, got a rest on the kitchen trash can next to the window, and watched it for a bit until I had a broadside shot.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

way to go, killem all.
sherman


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Nice, always good to take one out.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a nice looking one...what did you use?..will a coyote come in for a carcuss of their own?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I use a bolt action Savage .223 when shooting from the house. They come in to a carcass set up very well when it's cold out. Set a motion detector on it so that you know when you have a costumer.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

How do you illuminate the target?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I don't illuminate the target. I rely on moonlight or snow on the ground to see. If it's a dark night with no snow cover, and I can't see to shoot, I just leave them alone and let them eat. Once they get on a bait set up the will be back over, and over, and over again. I may let them come in every night for a week or two before I decide to shoot. I wait until the time is right and I control the situation. In the end they always die.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Great work! I have been able to trap 2 so far in the past few weeks. I’ll plan to try calling as well


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I use a bolt action Savage .223 when shooting from the house. They come in to a carcass set up very well when it's cold out. Set a motion detector on it so that you know when you have a costumer.


Great idea. Nice picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep,,, what Shortdrift said,,,, nice pic! Thanks

Save & freeze all of your fish guts,,, place it in a wire cage & hang the frozen blocks from a tree branch,,,, & pick up all of those road-kills. 
If the Yotes & fox don't come, the crows will!
Winter entertainment! ;>)

I also have 2 EAGLES & a hawk or two,,,, visiting my bait pile. I need to get a camera closer.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yep, it's great winter entertainment. I got a picture one brutally nasty winter day of a hawk feeding on butchering scraps with 7 quail feeding at my bird feeder 20 feet away at the same time.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I got a fox this week.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

That's really good looking fox.


----------

